# New Book: Agility Right from the Start



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been waiting impatiently for MONTHS for this book and finally have a copy!

This is a MASSIVE book and really fabulous resource! I've obviously not gone through the whole thing yet, but I'm definitely making changes to training with my own dogs and some changes to my group classes. 

This appears to be a really fabulous beginner resource and is really getting getting me to think about my teaching style and how to better modify exercises for my students. 

Highly recommend it! Even for "just at home" agility interests.


----------

